# Caltech Spring 2013



## samchoochiu (May 2, 2013)

Hello everyone,
This is the official thread for Caltech Spring 2013 Rubik's Cube Competition. This competition is not yet on the WCA website but you should anticipate the competition to be on May 25th, 2013.

The organizer and I wanted to know what events you guys would like to see at the competition, as you may know the Caltech event list has pretty much stayed the same for the last couple years besides removing certain events. Our staple events are 2x2,3x3,OH,Sq-1 and some events we can add are 4x4,5x5,Megaminx,BLD(pick two only). 

If you regularly attend Caltech competitions or expect to attend this competition, please leave your vote below.


----------



## jayefbe (May 3, 2013)

I just found out that I will be in town during this competition and my brother and I will be able to make it!

I personally would like 4x4 definitely added to the events list. I'll abstain from making a second choice because I wouldn't compete in any of the remaining options.


----------



## randomtypos (May 4, 2013)

BLD BLD BLD <33


----------



## natezach728 (May 5, 2013)

4x4,5x5. PLEASE ADD 4x4!! Im starting to be able to get sub-50 averages, please dont exclude it!!


----------



## googlebleh (May 5, 2013)

I really hope I can make it...
Also, another vote for 4x4


----------



## natezach728 (May 5, 2013)

what about pyraminx?


----------



## Patrick M (May 5, 2013)

This makes me so jealous. My korean friend who taught me like all the PLL's I know and cubed with me throughout highschool goes there, and now he doesn't even solve. This is what, like the third comp there this year? There's been 0 in my entire state -.-


----------



## blade740 (May 5, 2013)

I might be there. Besides sq1, of course, I'd like to see BLD and megaminx.


----------



## cubeflip (May 5, 2013)

4x4 and Megaminx


----------



## Riley (May 6, 2013)

Not sure if I can go, but my vote goes to BLD and megaminx.


----------



## jayefbe (May 10, 2013)

Any update on this comp? I still don't see it listed on WCA...


----------



## samchoochiu (May 11, 2013)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CaltechSpring2013


----------



## jayefbe (May 11, 2013)

Sweet! Can't wait!


----------



## Matthew3075 (May 12, 2013)

samchoochiu said:


> The organizer and I wanted to know what events you guys would like to see at the competition, as you may know the Caltech event list has pretty much stayed the same for the last couple years besides removing certain events. Our staple events are 2x2,3x3,OH,Sq-1 and some events we can add are 4x4,5x5,Megaminx,BLD(pick two only).
> 
> If you regularly attend Caltech competitions or expect to attend this competition, please leave your vote below.


5x5!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 13, 2013)

Anyone know what shops will be there? Will it just be SpeedCubeShop?


----------

